# Visiting Miami, South Beach - Any riding/rentals?



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm gonna be visiting south beach for several days next month. Is there any ride worth doing in the area and a place to rent a decent bike in South Beach (say 105 or better)? 

Or am I better off going to the local gym, ride the stationaries, and pump iron with the local body builders?

Looking for any type of ride, but preferably somewhat safe (from traffic), maybe 30-50 miles or so.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

have you ever been there?


are you single?


there are lots of "distractions" that may take you away from cycling there.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I have been several times, and am fully aware of the scene. Actually going there just to party and have fun. Its just that this is my first real season racing, and I was wondering if its somewhat reasonable to keep up my fitness with at least one ride.

Going for WMC if anyone knows what that is.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

There are some rides to Key Biscayne and through Coconut Grove but most are done very early as roads are not great and drivers are horrendous. I live on A1a about 15 miles north of South beach in Hollywood and I usually head north to Ft. Lauderdale, Pompano, Deerfield and sometimes to Boca Raton. The roads seem safer and the drivers a little more rational. 

If I were you I would just plan on hitting the gym. Do you run? The running on South Beach is amazing as you can go all the way from South Point(hard packed sand)up to Miami Beach on the Boardwalk that starts around 20th street to around 50th st, then back on the sand all the way up to Surfside which is just south of Bal Harbor. That's probably about 8 miles one way. When Armstrong and Mc Conaugheywere here in 2006 they were photographed running on that boardwalk.


----------

